# mysql timestamp schön mit php ausgeben



## killcommander (30. Juli 2004)

Nachdem ich jetzt 2 stunden in allen möglichen tuts gesucht habe stelle ich einfach hier mal meine frage

Ich habe in meiner mysql-db einen timestamp der folgendermasen aussieht:

20040729152801

und ich will ihr mit *php* so ausgeben:

2004/07/29 - 15:28:01

bitte helft mir 

Gruß kc


----------



## DrOverflow (30. Juli 2004)

Alles schön und gut - nur was soll das mit HTML zu tun haben?! 

HTML ist meines Wissens nach nur eine Sprache, mit der man formatieren kann, aber es gibt keine Möglichkeit, irgendeine Funktion mit HTML zu schreiben. 

Wenn du den String, den du aus der SQL-Abfrage erhälst, aufbereiten willst, dann verwende dafür am besten JavaScript!

lg D;-]c


----------



## killcommander (30. Juli 2004)

das ich die abfrage nicht mit html lösen kann ist mir auch klar ... allerdings habe ich auf tutorials.de keine spezielle seite für *PHP* gefunden und es somit mal hier probiert


----------



## Julian Maicher (30. Juli 2004)

Stichwort date(): http://de2.php.net/date


----------



## DrOverflow (30. Juli 2004)

Du hast nichts über PHP auf tutorials.de gefunden?! 

Dann guck mal
hier 
und
hier.

lg D;-]c


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. Juli 2004)

> Ich habe in meiner mysql-db einen timestamp der folgendermasen aussieht:
> 
> 20040729152801


Junge, das ist kein Timestamp! Ein Timestamp ist die Anzahl Sekunden, die seit dem 01.01.1970 00:00 Uhr vergangen sind. Das, was du da hast, sind einfach alle Datumsangaben hintereinander ohne irgendwelche Leerzeichen oder ähnliches. Damit du das in eine vernünftige Form bekommst, sollte folgender Code genügen:
	
	
	



```
$datum = '20040729152801';
echo substr($datum, 0, 4) . '/' . substr($datum, 4, 2) . '/' . substr($datum, 6, 2) . ' - ' . substr($datum, 8, 2) . ':' . substr($datum, 10, 2) . ':' . substr($datum, 12, 2);
```


----------



## killcommander (5. August 2004)

DANKE!

jetzt kann ich endlich wieder ruhig schlafen


----------

